# Fainting goat or Pygmy goat?



## britterfly (Aug 22, 2011)

My moms friend gave us this little black & white goat because her daughter was no longer taking care of her (it was a pet). 

The lady's daughter's boyfriend bought it for her, he paid $300 & said he didn't get any papers. He told my dad that the goat was a Pygmy goat, but my moms friend told my mom that the goat had a "seizure", fell over, & when she went to go see about her, she got back up like nothing was wrong & it scared the crap out of her lol.

I don't think she is full grown, but she's not a young baby either. She is def older than 3-4 months.

How can I tell the difference between a fainting goat & a pygmy (besides the goat "fainting")?

Here is a picture of her taken in June... I'll try to get some better ones soon.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 22, 2011)

it may just be a pygmy with mytonia (the defect that makes them faint) or a cross


----------

